# Question about rehandle duplication



## DwarvenChef (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes I know this is not a high end or really usable knife but it is special to me. Workes great for cutting cheese slices that I like  I would like to upgrade it's bland exterior with a new dress but worry that the new handle with not fit as well as this one currently does. 

So my question is, Can you duplicate the patern of handle that is currently on this above knife. I'd be looking for a wood with a similar density as the plastic on it now because this knife really feels good in hand, aside from being a funky plastic feeling lol


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, you can duplicate that. Just attach you new scales and start sanding. I don't have a lot of experiance, but it seems like maple and ironwood are heavier when stabilized, but redwood seems lighter and may be able to most accurately match the weight of the existing scales. Fun project, good luck.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi DC,
As Matt pointed out the new scales can be made to match the old scales pretty much exactly in profile and that using a lighter type of wood will be the option you'd want to go with. A couple of other things that come to my mind is that all stabilized woods are somewhat heavy and will change the balance of the knife (a knife of this small size specifically) to some degree. Also, what I can't see from this picture is if this is full tang or not and if not how does the current handle fit up on the blade? This little detail can change everything.


----------



## heirkb (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's a page with some details: http://www.messermeister.com/Park-Plaza-4-Inch-Petite-Chef-s-Knife-8005-4/


----------



## DwarvenChef (Dec 19, 2011)

Thats where I borrowed the pic from  
Yes full tang.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 19, 2011)

So then does the wood scales touch each other in the front near the blade or not at all?


----------



## DwarvenChef (Dec 20, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> So then does the wood scales touch each other in the front near the blade or not at all?



Not at all, just straight up slabs on steel is what it looks like


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 20, 2011)

Then it's pretty straight forward I would think. Getting the correct wood might be the challenge here.


----------



## chuck239 (Dec 26, 2011)

DC,

Put some sweet Butch micarta on that bad boy! Who cares what anyone thinks.

-Chuck


----------



## DwarvenChef (Dec 26, 2011)

chuck239 said:


> DC,
> 
> Put some sweet Butch micarta on that bad boy! Who cares what anyone thinks.
> 
> -Chuck



That would go inline with my other 3 Harners on that rack


----------



## chuck239 (Dec 26, 2011)

I know it would! THats why I said it. I have been trying to get one of those off of you for a while! My harner collection is slowly getting larger then yours though.... (maybe not as nice but soon enough)

-Chuck


----------



## l r harner (Dec 26, 2011)

i ll see if i have more of the red adn black for you


----------

